# Earthsea



## Meg the Healer (Feb 27, 2011)

At the time, I didn't know that Earthsea was a book series (though I figured it would be considering how much movies/TV shows get made off books nowadays) but I really liked the miniseries. The music was beautiful and I thought was very well done....there were a few acting choices I wouldn't have made, but I'm far from a director.

I read the reviews after the series ended and saw that a lot of people were disappointed in the mini-series because (obviously) the books were so much better. Surprisingly enough, I was just the opposite in my assessment - probably because I had already gotten a visual of the books based off the mini-series.

Did anyone else watch this mini-series? What were your thoughts on it?


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember when the Earthsea miniseries aired.  I approached it with an open mind, and enjoyed it immensely.  

Shortly thereafter, though, I read an interview with the author, Ursula Le Guin.  She felt that the miniseries severely bastardized her books, and did them no justice.  She also claimed that the changes made to her story in the miniseries were motivated by racism(!?), and then blamed all of this on George W. Bush.

  I never did read her books, as the bitterness which she expressed in the interview turned me off.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 28, 2011)

If you read this tidbit from wiki, it's no wonder she was so upset. 



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Ethnic Groups*
> 
> The racial characteristics of the people of Earthsea are for the most part "*red-brown*" in coloring, like Native Americans; in the South and East Reach and on Way, they are *much darker brown*, but with straight black hair; in Osskil, they have a more central or eastern European look,[citation needed] though *still with dark skin*, and the *Kargs resemble predominantly blond northern Europeans.*
> 
> Le Guin has criticized what she describes as the general assumption in fantasy that characters should be white and the society should resemble the Middle Ages.



Her novels were predominately dark skinned characters with the war-like Karg being similar to blond northern Europeans.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah... I see.

With the exception of Danny Glover, the miniseries was as white as a Barenaked Ladies concert.


----------



## Juiceman (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the first books I ever really read and enjoyed was in 6th grade; and it was "A Wizard of Earthsea".  I still have the book, but have not opened it in many many years.

I never knew there was a miniseries made.  That kind of shows how much I actually watch television other than the few programs I really enjoy.


----------

